
Prince Alwaleed says Bitcoin will implode: 'Enron in the making' - mbgaxyz
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/23/prince-alwaleed-says-bitcoin-will-implode-enron-in-the-making.html
======
informatimago
And next week, when the BTC will have dropped $2000, you'll learn that Prince
Alwaleed has bought for $50,000,000 of BTC, just like JPMorgan did last month.

~~~
fishcolorbrick
If you're right... if one billionaire describing your currency as doomed is
enough to cause its value to drop by 33%... then I don't want any of your
currency. Too volatile.

